# Shoreditch Grind and Fix Coffee



## stuffedmice (Aug 1, 2012)

I can easily recommend these two places. You can see my photo-reviews here: http://stuffedmice.net/all-posts/shoreditch-grind-coffee/ and here: http://stuffedmice.net/all-posts/coffee-walk-fix/


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

As a first post I take it you work in one of these places or have shares in them?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

....but she hasn't got shares in Allpress coffee shop and roastery. She has got shares in a turkish food take-away, South bank book market and many other places though. Or alternatively you are just in a bit of a grump tonight, Dennis.









Welcome to the forum, Stuffedmice. Some really classy photos on your blog!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nah. not grumpy just wary of first posters promoting something. Call me cynical........................................................and grumpy


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Did you read her blog?

Be honest.....


----------

